# Funeral- Need DC this weekend- Nov. 13 & 14



## Mary W (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm looking for a very last minute rental in the DC area.  My son and daughter-in-law just found out about a sudden death in her family.  They are flying from SFO to Washington DC this Friday to attend the funeral. 

They will be there Friday night, November 13 and Saturday night, November 14. If anyone can help with a last minute two night reservation, we would greatly appreciate it!

Mary


----------



## MaryH (Nov 11, 2015)

I think you are better off with a hotel.  Most DC hotels are busy during the week so it is inexpensive to rent during the weekend, especially around the airport, sometimes less than $100 all in.  

TS once you ad reservation fees or exchange fees and guest certificate fees, likely more than hotel for a couple of days.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 11, 2015)

I feel that they can find a very good rate for a hotel in DC or in Northern Virginia for a Friday &Saturday short stay. I would first check with the major hotel in the District and I would call directly to the hotel.


----------



## radmoo (Nov 11, 2015)

Mary W said:


> I'm looking for a very last minute rental in the DC area.  My son and daughter-in-law just found out about a sudden death in her family.  They are flying from SFO to Washington DC this Friday to attend the funeral.
> 
> They will be there Friday night, November 13 and Saturday night, November 14. If anyone can help with a last minute two night reservation, we would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Mary


Check out properties in Crystal City.  It is on Metro line and easy to get in and out of District as well as to/from airport?


----------



## MaryH (Nov 11, 2015)

If you have spg points I remember some 4 points outside DC were category 2 which would be 3K points per night.


----------

